# New from Nova Scotia



## baylee (May 5, 2010)

Like to say hi to everyone new here today and fairly new to archery, so i'm eager to do alot of reading...


----------



## baylee (May 5, 2010)

guess that worked OK


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Canuck!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* baylee. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## baylee (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys been looking around and i'm going to enjoy being a member


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

